# Traynor Quarter Horse 25 Watt Amp...New "Pocket" amp



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Traynor Quarter Horse 25 Watt Amp...New "Pocket" amp

Out now...

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/12863/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Traynor/Quarter_Horse_25_Watt_Amp.htm










[video=youtube;X9WI8c33aWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9WI8c33aWg[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Not my cuppa tonewise, but I'm sure some will dig this. Could be handy as a small backup in a pinch for those with a head/cab rig.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Neat! I guess Traynor looked at the EHX .22 Calibre and .44 Magnum, and the Crate Powerblock, and spotted an open niche. Not as compact as the EHX, but more options. Not as powerful as the Powerblock, but more options.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope it's not too expensive, 'cuz it sure does not sound like it is....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For $230 that's kinda incredible. I'll be very interested to hear some more tone samples.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jmaysen said:


> I hope it's not too expensive, 'cuz it sure does not sound like it is....


$230 CDN at LA Music


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Where did the Test #2 demo come from?...Not at all the best way to promote a new product IMHO

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's test #1...

[video=youtube;ncCyPp-TdbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncCyPp-TdbI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like a good little practice tool and emergency amp. It isn't designed to be a main amp (at least I don't think so). For the price though, I'd get a Blackheart or other inexpensive low watt head as a backup.

If they'd voiced it as a jazz amp, they might have had a major winner in Jazz circles.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wonder if it's one of those little Class T amps....like this one http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=310-300


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

has anyone bought one yet


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes. See thread below.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs/45863-traynor-quarter-horse-amp-w-effects.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

The L&M in Ottawa has a wall of "mini amps" from all the different manufacturers up as soon as you walk in the door. Not sure if this one was on it but they had the two Mesa's, the super-small Orange, a compact Krank and at least two Traynors.

I hadn't really seen any of these in real life until Saturday and...holy cow they are _small_. Damn cute. The two Mesa's, the mini rectumfrier and the Transatlantic TA-15, in particularly caught me by surprise. I was not expecting them to be *that* small.

Really had a moment of severe GAS attack there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been using one on and off in practice and in the home lesson studio. Frankly, it will never replace my Traynor YCV tube amps, but it is a very versatile, tiny, practical, and decent sounding amp. 

What I like? Master volume. Footswitchable reverb and fx (built in tremolo, and delay), acceptable solid state drive. Canadian made. Solidly built. Lots of guts for 25 solid state watts.

What I don't like? Tiny controls, especially for my weak middle-aged eyes. Drive is okay, but I've got better sounding stompboxes (Seymour Duncan Lava Box, Marshall Guv'nor). 

What I'd like to do? Get another, set them both up in a pedal board with a volume pedal, another distortion source, and a wah. Connect them with my Radial a/b/y. Send each output to its own cabinet. I'm more than half way there, but I'll need to stop buying guitars (2 resonators and a hollowbody so far this year) and focus on the rig.

I really like the concept of this amp, and I hope they continue to refine it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

